# Why do women wear make up and perfume?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Because they're ugly and they smell.

;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Are you gay?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why? Are you cruising?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Why? Are you cruising?


lol. Good comeback.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I beat you in the poker stakes... I've a pair of aces, but you two are just a pair of queens....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nah mate - you're a Joker and Joker's ain't wild in this game.

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wild? I'm fucking livid!


----------

